# Afghanistan backs India on surgical strikes



## Vikrant (Oct 1, 2016)

It looks like India is not the only country which is fed up with Pakistan. 

---

Afghanistan on Friday backed Indian army's operation in Pakistan Occupied Kashmir, where commandos of two elite units destroyed seven terror training camps and killed at least 50 terrorists. Afghanistan has termed it as an act of self-defence by India.

Extending support to India, Afghan ambassador Shaida Abdali said, "If terror groups are allowed to continue without any action against them, then self defence in the form we saw will continue."

"We had terror camps (in Afghanistan) and even though it was in our own country we could not do much to eradicate," he said.

Afghan ambassador to India made it clear that his country did not distinguish between one set of terrorists from the other. "Afghanistan does not make a distinction in terrorism. We are against terrorism. We have suffered. We understand how difficult it is to see continued violence against innocent people," Abdali said.

Pakistan has been supportive of terror outfits operating out of its soil with an objective to target India, even as it took punitive measures against terror groups, which targeted its army and official establishment.

...

Afghanistan defends surgical strikes in PoK, says India acted in self-defence


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 2, 2016)

OMIGOD-----Afghanistan allied with India against Pakistan----
                       *****OMIGOD*****


----------



## Vikrant (Oct 9, 2016)

irosie91 said:


> OMIGOD-----Afghanistan allied with India against Pakistan----
> *****OMIGOD*****




Settle down


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 9, 2016)

Vikrant said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > OMIGOD-----Afghanistan allied with India against Pakistan----
> ...



wait and see


----------



## Vikrant (Oct 9, 2016)

ISLAMABAD — 
Pakistan has rejected fresh calls by Afghanistan to allow the conflict-ridden landlocked country to engage in direct trade with India through its land routes, citing existing official arrangements between Islamabad and Kabul.

Afghanistan President Ashraf Ghani, before his upcoming official visit to New Delhi, has threatened to close transit trade facilities for Pakistan if it continues to refuse his country access to Indian markets through Pakistan's Wagah border station.

...

Pakistan Refuses Fresh Calls for Afghan Trade with India Through Land Routes


----------

